# natural ear cleaners?



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any good, natural ear cleaning products that they use? I think I read somewhere about using high quality apple cider vinegar but I will have to research this more.........thank you!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

This is just called "the Purple stuff". It works better than anything I've ever gotten from the vet!! The schedule of treatment works well for a dog that's having a problem. For maintenance and general cleaning I use it 'as needed'. 

<span style="color: #000099">16 oz. bottle isopropyl alcohol (70%) You can use Witch Hazel if you like

4 tablespoons Boric Acid Solution/powder

17 drops Gentian Violet Solution

Mix all ingredients in the alcohol bottle & shake. (You may need to pour out a small amount of alcohol so it will all fit.) Be sure and SHAKE WELL before each use to disperse the boric acid. It's easier to put in the dog's ears if you put some in a small squirt bottle.

Treatment: Flood ear with solution & massage gently for 60 seconds and wipe with a tissue. Flood a second time and just wipe without massaging. The dog will shake the excess out. The Gentian Violet isn't supposed to stain, but be careful.



Schedule of treatment:

2 times per day for the first 2 weeks

1 time per day for the next 2 weeks

1 time per month thereafter



All ingredients are available at a pharmacy. Even despite the alcohol, dogs don't object to even the first treatment. The Boric Acid soothes the ear & the Gentian Violet is an anti-infection agent. (Where babies get their purple belly buttons from!!) The solution works well on any ear problem from mites to wax to canker. One vet reported a success rate of 95%-99% and felt those not successful had not been routine about it or had not done the treatment long enough. This solution is also effective for the treatment of fungus type infections on the feet & elsewhere on the dog, for cuts on dogs or people, and for hot spots.

For EXTERNAL use only. Avoid getting in eyes.</span>


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use baby wipes for just gentle wiping. If you need something more you can mix 1/2 distilled white vinegar with 1/2 water. Do NOT use the vinegar mixture if you think there is an infection, it will sting, it is just for general cleaning.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We use 1/2 apple cider vinegar, 1/2 water for general cleaning. Squirt it in, massage the ears, and then let them shake it out. You'll want to do this outside.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If you are going to add the boric acid, it helps to gently warm the isopropyl alcohol so that the boric acid will disolve rather than just settle to the bottom. Since I don't have a problem with ear mites, I no longer add the boric acid to my purple ear cleaner. A dab of Frontline at the base of the ear works wonders for preventing ear mites. The purple stuff works beautifully and the gentian violet does not stain once it is mixed with the alcohol. Before mixing, it sure does .

Shannon


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I did not know that this purple cleaner worked for ear mites!!! That's amazing. 

I started using it when Chazz's ears started showing signs of yeast infection. (he has a long list of health issues - a byproduct being yeast infections). Nothing, including the meds from the dermatologist did as good as job at keeping his ears healthy as this stuff. Now, just regular maintenance is all he needs. 

I use it for Buck as well even though he has no ear issues.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I did not know that this purple cleaner worked for ear mites!!! That's amazing.


I missed where someone said the Blue Power Ear Treatment (the purple stuff) works for ear mites. That is NOT my understanding. It's more for the yeast infections/allergies/moist damp ear infections.

More info on these sites:

http://www.bichonfriseusa.com/ref/earsolution.htm

http://petfoodreport.blogspot.com/2009/02/blue-power-ear-treatment-it-works.html

http://www.rescuepoint.com/articles/2005/blue_power_for_those_trouble_ears.shtml

http://www.epiphanymastiffs.com/blue_power.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use pre-moistened wipes from the pet store and wipe the areas that are visible (careful not to pack in the wipe so as not to push an wax deeper) for general cleaning. I am leery of liquid solutions b/c I've been told they can flush infections deeper into the ear. My in-laws tried this for years with their cocker who has chronic yeast infections and it did not help at all, in fact now he cannot hear.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

> Quote: Since I don't have a problem with ear mites, I no longer add the boric acid to my purple ear cleaner. A dab of Frontline at the base of the ear works wonders for preventing ear mites.


I had never heard of the purple stuff being used for ear mites either, that's why I was so surprised. 

Maybe I misunderstood ??


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I use hydrogen peroxide-moistened cotton balls to clean my dog's ears once a week. 

I use Blue Power Solution once a month.

I do not flush out her ear, however. Too much trouble. I just amply soak a large cotton ball, put it in her ear, massage gently so the liquid swishes inside, remove cotton, let her shake the solution out, then I use a clean, dry cotton ball to wipe out any residue left inside. 

Also I recall the Blue Power is used for yeast infections, mild ear infections, etc. It might have been used for ear mites as well - don't remember - but you don't have to eliminate the B.A. on account of lack of ear mites. I use the mixture in its entirety, even for healthy ears. It is just a preventative and to keep her inner ears clean since she goes to the beach often.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Ark Naturals ear cleaner and switching to grain free food took care of my golden's yucky ears within a month of the change.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i like using a mixture of aloe which is soothing to the ear, and mixing in tea tree oil which is an anti-bacterial.

debbie


----------

